# Happy Day :)



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

So, as some of you know, I've had a horse on a two week trial with a view to buy. Long story short. I bought him  Friday night, the owner came, looked at him, commented on how well and happy he looked, had her last ride on him and then we sorted out the paperwork and voila, I now own a horse! 

I never thought that this would happen to be honest, I've wanted my own horse for so long and just kind of come to accept that my dream would never be realized. But alas, it has been, and I am so happy. My bank balance isn't looking anywhere near as healthy as it had been, but in my eyes, it is worth the money  Pictures will follow, I'm trying to get my camera to work 0_o.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations, so happy for you 

This is where you permanently become skint all the time now that you own a horse !!!!
If your anything like me i'd rather spend my money making sure they have the best of rugs & equipment rather than keeping me in fashionable clothing !!!

XxX


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

How fantastic, you must be feeling so wonderful! Im looking forward to seeing pictures! x


----------

